# Urologist told DH to use birth control



## Indigo77

Can anyone guess why he would say that?

His nurse called my DH to make an appointment to go over his SA...she told DH that the doc said he should continue to use birth control. This is my soy cycle and I don't want to waste this cycle.....Any idea why he would advise that? DH's morphology was only 2%, but everything else was normal.....:cry:


----------



## Indigo77

Results:

5 days abstinence

Volume..........2.2 ml..................Normal
Color.............gray opalescent.....Normal
Liquification....30 minutes...........Normal
Viscosity........slightly stringy........Normal

Concentration.............72 million / ml.....Normal if over 10 million
Total Concentration....158 million / ml....Normal over 20 million

Motility 47.64...............Normal
-Forward progression
~30% rapid
~50% moderate
~15% sluggish
~5% non-responsive
-------Normal is 50%+ with forward progression or 25% with rapid progression

Round cells....Normal
Luekocytes.....Normal

Morphology.....strict criteria...
2%.....Normal is over 5

98%....abnormal
-83% of abnormal.....head defects
-4% of abnormal.......tail defects
-11% of abnormal.....neck and mid defects


----------



## cebethel

Aww man! :hugs: Wish I had an answer for you :(


----------



## Desperado167

Me too lovely,big big hugs :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Sorry Indigo I have no answers for you :shrug:

When is the appointment? I hope someone has an answer for you or that the appointment is soon so you don't wait too long for an answer.

Personally I would keep TTC as surely any sperm with the bad morphology would fail to travel to meet the egg :shrug: But only you can make the decision as to whether to keep trying or wait.

Sorry I'm no help to you :(


----------



## velo

Indigo77 said:


> Can anyone guess why he would say that?
> 
> His nurse called my DH to make an appointment to go over his SA...she told DH that the doc said he should continue to use birth control. This is my soy cycle and I don't want to waste this cycle.....Any idea why he would advise that? DH's morphology was only 2%, but everything else was normal.....:cry:

My only guess would be if the doc thought that there was a possibility of getting pg with a genetic abnormality. Best to call the doc and clarify I would think.

I know I've read that the cervical fluid blocks out any morphologically abnormally sperm, so I find it strange he would say that based on morphology.


----------



## NorthStar

I'm sorry Indigo I don't know anything about this stuff :hugs:

But I agree with Macwooly, any dud sperm are not going to penetrate your egg anyway, I think that if it was anything dead set life or death serious the urologist would have called you guys in straight away, so I don't see why you should abstain this month, and waste a soy cycle.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Indigo I have no idea why they would say that. As a doctor I've never heard of this. I say go ahead and keep TTC'ing. Hopefully they'll see you soon to explain, when is the appointment??


----------



## Indigo77

I am so pissed and upset right now...Why would he say that?


----------



## Indigo77

The appt is in 2 weeks...


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Can you call to chat with the nurse? I'd be pissed off too :-(


----------



## NorthStar

Indigo77 said:


> The appt is in 2 weeks...

Oh no! 2 weeks is way too long to worry over this, can you get your husband to call up and ask for a telephone consult.

Who told him to use contraception, the urologist or the practice nurse?


----------



## Macwooly

I can understand you being frustrated :hugs: They can't say use birth control but wait 2 weeks for an appointment :growlmad:

I agree with Northstar and see if your DH can phone and get a phone consult.


----------



## NorthStar

And in the meantime keep tracking your cycle, don't miss an O opportunity.


----------



## Indigo77

NorthStar said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> The appt is in 2 weeks...
> 
> Oh no! 2 weeks is way too long to worry over this, can you get your husband to call up and ask for a telephone consult.
> 
> Who told him to use contraception, the urologist or the practice nurse?Click to expand...

The nurse told DH that the doctor said he should continue to use birth control until they go over the results of the SA. He asked her why, but of course she did not know. I asked DH to call and ask....:growlmad:


----------



## Indigo77

I can't stand this ttc nonsense anymore.....we were fine and happy before we decided to ttc...


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs:

I'd park my ass in his office until I got an answer.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I hope DH can get the doc on the phone, I know I speak to patients directly often to alleviate anxiety and give results... Hoping doc will make exception given you're TTC'ing!


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> I'd park my ass in his office until I got an answer.

I know! WTH? Does it not seem like a flippant and insensitive remark?

DH is calling her back right now to get an answer....He didn't want to call and wanted to just wait for the appointment....:growlmad:.....When he heard how upset I was he said he will call back and try to get an answer by telling the nurse his wife is upset and distraught and doesn't want to miss a cycle....so we need some answer before the appointment...


----------



## NorthStar

Indigo77 said:


> I can't stand this ttc nonsense anymore.....we were fine and happy before we decided to ttc...

It's stressful enough without people who know nothing winding you up :growlmad: I hope that your OH manages to get a talk with the doctor.


----------



## Indigo77

Junebug_CJ said:


> :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I hope DH can get the doc on the phone, I know I speak to patients directly often to alleviate anxiety and give results... Hoping doc will make exception given you're TTC'ing!

I hope so....glad you accommodate your patients a bit....there are too many that just don't seem to give a shit....:hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

NorthStar said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> I can't stand this ttc nonsense anymore.....we were fine and happy before we decided to ttc...
> 
> It's stressful enough without people who know nothing winding you up :growlmad: I hope that your OH manages to get a talk with the doctor.Click to expand...

The more I think about it, the more wound up I get....I mean, who does that?
"use birth control....will tell u why in two weeks...." WTH? :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> I'd park my ass in his office until I got an answer.
> 
> I know! WTH? Does it not seem like a flippant and insensitive remark?
> 
> DH is calling her back right now to get an answer....He didn't want to call and wanted to just wait for the appointment....:growlmad:.....When he heard how upset I was he said he will call back and try to get an answer by telling the nurse his wife is upset and distraught and doesn't want to miss a cycle....so we need some answer before the appointment...Click to expand...

This is unacceptable treatment! You don't tell this to a patient over the phone, especially with no explanation! :growlmad:


----------



## Garnet

I don't know either but I was told to use BC until all the results from our tests are back and they can determine why I MC twice. My husband had a sperm sample done too. We have not used BC but haven't really gotten back to TTC. This what they told me and it might not relate to your case at all...


----------



## luvmydoggies

I am so sorry Indigo- some drs. offices can be so insensitive!!! Has dh called you back yet? to see what the explanation is? Hoping you get an answer very soon.:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

:hugs:

How did DH get on? Did the Doctor explain. Dont think you should miss you ttc windoe this cycle. What a waste that would be without a valid reason.

:hugs:


----------



## cebethel

Heck, I'll park my own a$$ in his office until you get answers Indigo! You don't deserve this crappy treatment & added stress :( :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

OMG.....

DH spoke to receptionist / nurse....She got mixed up and thought she was calling someone who just had a vasectomy that "didn't take".....OMFG! :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:

She blamed it on the pathology lab that faxed her my DH's SA but wrote on the cover page..."We are faxing over the SA from the post-vasectomy patient"....:dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh:

DH asked if they were planning on calling him to tell him that and she apologised and said she was waiting for approval from the doc before they called him....

:grr::grr::grr::grr::grr:
:grr::grr::grr::grr::grr:
:grr::grr::grr::grr::grr:
:grr::grr::grr::grr::grr:

I told DH we should just cancel the appointment, tell insurance not to pay, and go elsewhere...and get another SA done....If they are this irresponsible and incompetent....I wouldn't trust the SA results or the Urologist's advice. :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:

Well, the good news is my taking those soy horse-pills was not for nothing....I guess...

I asked Dr. Google about 2% morphology and now I feel like even if he were able to knock me up, it would only end in miscarriage....:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:

I cried so much today I gave myself a headache.......

And there is nothing here to eat except fruit and veggies and oatmeal.....


----------



## cebethel

WTF??? How the heck can they mess up like that???? :trouble:

Ohhh Indigo, I've never been through what you are going through right now, so I can only give my best advice/opinion...........which would be to NOT give up. Prove them wrong girl! 

You've got your heart & soul invested in ttc, it would be a total shame to let the news change that :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Me & my arsenal are here if you need us :hug:


----------



## LLbean

there is NO REASON to use BC with low morphology. As far as I know that only means they are not going to make it where they need to and/or will not make connection with the egg and hence not fertilize. So to actually want you to STOP ttc because of that is absurd. Far as I know low morphology has NOTHING to do with birth defects.

Good thing they caught their F up when they did, and again it proves how YOU need to take care of your own health cause Doctors just see us as numbers some times. Heck my MIL had cataract surgery on the right eye the other day and the next day I took her for the follow up and the doctor kept trying to say it was her left!

So when anything at all seems off or absurd ladies PLEASE question it and harass away. YOU are paying for this and have the right to annoy them if needed.

I personally would report them for being inept, but that is me. Definitely seek another specialist if you can. I could no longer trust this one.


----------



## Indigo77

Thanks Eva...:hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

LLbean said:


> there is NO REASON to use BC with low morphology. As far as I know that only means they are not going to make it where they need to and/or will not make connection with the egg and hence not fertilize. So to actually want you to STOP ttc because of that is absurd. Far as I know low morphology has NOTHING to do with birth defects.
> 
> Good thing they caught their F up when they did, and again it proves how YOU need to take care of your own health cause Doctors just see us as numbers some times. Heck my MIL had cataract surgery on the right eye the other day and the next day I took her for the follow up and the doctor kept trying to say it was her left!
> 
> So when anything at all seems off or absurd ladies PLEASE question it and harass away. YOU are paying for this and have the right to annoy them if needed.
> 
> I personally would report them for being inept, but that is me. Definitely seek another specialist if you can. I could no longer trust this one.

I'm with you....but it's up to DH....thanks....:hug:


----------



## LLbean

well I hope DH understands how a mistake like that can be a really bad sign. Speaking of the eye doctor, they finally started using the tape over the eye technique so they know which eye to operate after a jack ass doctor did the wrong surgery on a patient here at Emory!!!! They were doing so many operations one after the other they totally messed up someones eyes because of not knowing WHO they were actually operating on.


----------



## Indigo77

He is now saying he will look into going elsewhere....not sure if he is just saying that to shut me up or not....:wacko:


----------



## LLbean

oh I would be scared if I were him LOL


----------



## Indigo77

LLbean said:


> well I hope DH understands how a mistake like that can be a really bad sign. Speaking of the eye doctor, they finally started using the tape over the eye technique so they know which eye to operate after a jack ass doctor did the wrong surgery on a patient here at Emory!!!! They were doing so many operations one after the other they totally messed up someones eyes because of not knowing WHO they were actually operating on.

That is just scary and ridiculous.....:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## Indigo77

LLbean said:


> oh I would be scared if I were him LOL

:haha: He's on the treadmill watching a Mad Men rerun and avoiding eye contact....


----------



## dachsundmom

I would definitely go for another opinion. Will your GP order it for you? It doesn't have to be done by the urologist. My OB/GYN sends it out for me.

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## crystal443

Hope you get it figured out quickly Indigo:wacko: Some doctors offices are just not fit to walk through the door:growlmad:


----------



## velo

For the benefit of the doubt it could have been the lab or the receptionist and the doctor could be a good one. But if its a busy place he might want to look for somewhere that has more time for personal attention. I know that for my DH the doctor had just written on the lab form "semen analysis", so I'm thinking how does the lab know if they are doing this for fertility or vasectomy since presumably the fertility is more in depth. 

Anyway glad you called and got that figured out, so you didn't miss out on that one for nothing. The thing that sounded strange about her comment was "*keep* using birth control" as presumably you were not using any before.


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> I would definitely go for another opinion. Will your GP order it for you? It doesn't have to be done by the urologist. My OB/GYN sends it out for me.
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:

I think my GP would....will have him come to my Aug appt....he will cancel his appt with the urologist...Seriously though....why are they still telling men to test after such a long time abstaining when the new research is demonstrating that morphology peaks on day 2 and then declines?


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> I think my GP would....will have him come to my Aug appt....he will cancel his appt with the urologist...Seriously though....why are they still telling men to test after such a long time abstaining when the new research is demonstrating that morphology peaks on day 2 and then declines?

I think it's the same reasons as anything else medical in the US; tort reform and the FDA, TBH.


----------



## velo

What did they tell you about how long to abstain? For us they said minimum 48 hours but no more than 7 days, so we went with the minimum :)


----------



## Indigo77

velo said:


> For the benefit of the doubt it could have been the lab or the receptionist and the doctor could be a good one. But if its a busy place he might want to look for somewhere that has more time for personal attention. I know that for my DH the doctor had just written on the lab form "semen analysis", so I'm thinking how does the lab know if they are doing this for fertility or vasectomy since presumably the fertility is more in depth.
> 
> Anyway glad you called and got that figured out, so you didn't miss out on that one for nothing. The thing that sounded strange about her comment was "*keep* using birth control" as presumably you were not using any before.

When she said that...he told her that would mean abstaining and losing a cycle waiting for the appointment and asked if she knew why he would say that....she replied that she didn't know....Several hours later he called back and she was waiting to see if the doctor agreed that she should call him back...

Anyway...I don't really care who phucked it up....the people who work for you/with you are a direct reflection on the practice...."one rotten apple spoils the bunch...."


----------



## Indigo77

velo said:


> What did they tell you about how long to abstain? For us they said minimum 48 hours but no more than 7 days, so we went with the minimum :)

2-7 days....


----------



## dachsundmom

How long are you going to abstain for the next one? I am getting the orders next week for DH to do another. I just don't trust the results that everything is good.


----------



## crystal443

DH was told to abstain for 4 days..we weren't given a range of 2-7 days, which made me wonder at the time if we BD everyday around O is abstaining for 4 days a true result of his SA?


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> How long are you going to abstain for the next one? I am getting the orders next week for DH to do another. I just don't trust the results that everything is good.


The sample should be collected after two - three days of abstinence but preferably not more than four-five days unless there is a known history of low sperm concentration.

They should also be ejaculating regularly, every 3 days....

Google 'Kruger Method'


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Indigo just checked this after coming home from work and doing our evening thing.
I CAN'T BELIEVE they mixed up DH with a post-vasectomy patient :grr: :grr: :grr: What a royal screw-up! I wouldn't trust their office anymore either and would be requesting another urology referral!!! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: hun, don't give up, you will get there!!!!


----------



## Indigo77

Junebug_CJ said:


> Indigo just checked this after coming home from work and doing our evening thing.
> I CAN'T BELIEVE they mixed up DH with a post-vasectomy patient :grr: :grr: :grr: What a royal screw-up! I wouldn't trust their office anymore either and would be requesting another urology referral!!! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: hun, don't give up, you will get there!!!!

Thanks....DH is convinced to go elsewhere....He is just a bit slow to react....

I am usually not this emotional....I am blaming the soy....:wacko:

Thanks ladies....I would be lost without you....

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

You can blame the soy if I can blame the tamoxifen! :happydance:


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> You can blame the soy if I can blame the tamoxifen! :happydance:

:haha::haha::haha: DEAL!
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## cebethel

Indigo77 said:


> Junebug_CJ said:
> 
> 
> Indigo just checked this after coming home from work and doing our evening thing.
> I CAN'T BELIEVE they mixed up DH with a post-vasectomy patient :grr: :grr: :grr: What a royal screw-up! I wouldn't trust their office anymore either and would be requesting another urology referral!!! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: hun, don't give up, you will get there!!!!
> 
> Thanks....DH is convinced to go elsewhere....He is just a bit slow to react....
> 
> I am usually not this emotional....I am blaming the soy....:wacko:
> 
> Thanks ladies....I would be lost without you....
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

That entire office needs its a$$ kicked.............I'LL DO IT!! :trouble:


----------



## dachsundmom

Eva's gonna go shoot the fecal matter out of the damn place, lol. :haha:


----------



## Indigo77

cebethel said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Junebug_CJ said:
> 
> 
> Indigo just checked this after coming home from work and doing our evening thing.
> I CAN'T BELIEVE they mixed up DH with a post-vasectomy patient :grr: :grr: :grr: What a royal screw-up! I wouldn't trust their office anymore either and would be requesting another urology referral!!! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: hun, don't give up, you will get there!!!!
> 
> Thanks....DH is convinced to go elsewhere....He is just a bit slow to react....
> 
> I am usually not this emotional....I am blaming the soy....:wacko:
> 
> Thanks ladies....I would be lost without you....
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> That entire office needs its a$$ kicked.............I'LL DO IT!! :trouble:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::haha::haha::haha::haha:

Aw Eva....you rock! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Bubba3

What a nightmare indigo . Last thing you need is all this stress. Hope some butts are going to be booted x


----------



## Indigo77

Bubba3 said:


> What a nightmare indigo . Last thing you need is all this stress. Hope some butts are going to be booted x

Thanks, Bubba....:hugs::hugs::hugs:

I am over it now thanks to everyone here....:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Indigo I went to bed worrying about your situation and this morning I am so prepared to get on a plane and come slap some people for you :growlmad: 

FFS even if the lab f***ed up and wrote post vasectomy on the paperwork surely the receptionist should have checked before phoning :growlmad: 

I can't blame you for wanting to go elsewhere :hugs:

As for Dr Google scaring you :hugs: I refuse to look as I found when studying my degree I can find any answer I want by looking on google. Not all the information is trustworthy. And all my study of medical/scientific journals about SA indicates that morphology is a very minor factor with miscarriage and/or birth defects as the female body is very good at picking off those sperm that are less than perfect.

I stupidly researched SA and diabetic men and cried for a day after reading about how diabetes can affect sperm and sperm DNA so now I refuse to search google for much :)


----------



## NorthStar

Indigo I'm so glad that you got the situation worked out, human error hey, you'd think with something this important they would check the name on the page.

How crappy for you to have to go through all that, no one needs that kind of crap especially when they are already stressed with TTC.

Anyway it's good that DH is going to do another sample, and in the meantime keep up the TTC and don't waste your soy cycle.


----------



## Shelley71

Indigo - I'm just now catching up on everything I've missed. While I'm glad you got the mix-up straightened out, I'm so sorry you had to deal with that. I'm glad DH agreed to go somewhere else. I would personally send a letter to the doctor. Sometimes, they need a jolt to get their heads back into the real world. 

:hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Macwooly said:


> Indigo I went to bed worrying about your situation and this morning I am so prepared to get on a plane and come slap some people for you :growlmad:
> 
> FFS even if the lab f***ed up and wrote post vasectomy on the paperwork surely the receptionist should have checked before phoning :growlmad:
> 
> I can't blame you for wanting to go elsewhere :hugs:
> 
> As for Dr Google scaring you :hugs: I refuse to look as I found when studying my degree I can find any answer I want by looking on google. Not all the information is trustworthy. And all my study of medical/scientific journals about SA indicates that morphology is a very minor factor with miscarriage and/or birth defects as the female body is very good at picking off those sperm that are less than perfect.
> 
> I stupidly researched SA and diabetic men and cried for a day after reading about how diabetes can affect sperm and sperm DNA so now I refuse to search google for much :)

Wooly....you rock! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Yes, I will stay away from Dr. Google...you are right.....

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Northstar and Shelley....thanks....I will not waste my soy cycle....but getting this upset makes me wonder if the soy is to blame....I got so worked up yesterday, and get upset again when thinking about it....DH found another urologist...
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

So happy u got it all sorted out ,god help the receptionist if us lot give her a visit ,:grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr:


----------



## Shelley71

I know that Soy can make you hormonal, but NO, I do not believe that is the culprit. You had every right to be FURIOUS and upset about that whole mess. Now, next cycle, if you have nothing going on to trigger it and you still have an outburst, then maybe think about it then. But, for now, I believe only the Doc's office is to blame.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

YAY for new urologist and AWESOME on your DH acting so fast!!! :hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

I agree I don't think it is the soy I think it was pure frustration and despair at the situation that medical professional's staff put you in :hugs:

As for Dr Google :ban:


----------



## Indigo77

Desperado167 said:


> So happy u got it all sorted out ,god help the receptionist if us lot give her a visit ,:grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr:


:rofl::rofl::rofl::haha::haha::haha:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Thanks Despie....u rock, too!!!


----------



## Indigo77

Shelley71 said:


> I know that Soy can make you hormonal, but NO, I do not believe that is the culprit. You had every right to be FURIOUS and upset about that whole mess. Now, next cycle, if you have nothing going on to trigger it and you still have an outburst, then maybe think about it then. But, for now, I believe only the Doc's office is to blame.

You're right! Stupid doc's office!:growlmad:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Junebug_CJ said:


> YAY for new urologist and AWESOME on your DH acting so fast!!! :hugs:

U have no idea....he is usually 10 steps behind me....:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Macwooly said:


> I agree I don't think it is the soy I think it was pure frustration and despair at the situation that medical professional's staff put you in :hugs:
> 
> As for Dr Google :ban:

:haha::haha::haha::haha:

Ok...no more Dr. Google....and good-bye to that practice....

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Yay for you.

Dunno if soy would make me angrier, LOL I used to be very fiery in my youth, but I've mellowed out a bit with age....


----------



## Indigo77

NorthStar said:


> Yay for you.
> 
> Dunno if soy would make me angrier, LOL I used to be very fiery in my youth, but I've mellowed out a bit with age....

Thanks NS.....I have mellowed, too.....but yesterday I was a mess!
DH would not give me the name of the practice or phone numbers because he was afraid of what would happen.....:haha:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> Yay for you.
> 
> Dunno if soy would make me angrier, LOL I used to be very fiery in my youth, but I've mellowed out a bit with age....
> 
> Thanks NS.....I have mellowed, too.....but yesterday I was a mess!
> DH would not give me the name of the practice or phone numbers because he was afraid of what would happen.....:haha:
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## cebethel

NorthStar said:


> Yay for you.
> 
> Dunno if soy would make me angrier, LOL I used to be very fiery in my youth, but I've mellowed out a bit with age....

I'm the opposite.Everything these days pi$$es me off :haha: Yes, ladies as shocking as it is, I am a crotchety old woman :haha:


----------



## Indigo77

cebethel said:


> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> Yay for you.
> 
> Dunno if soy would make me angrier, LOL I used to be very fiery in my youth, but I've mellowed out a bit with age....
> 
> I'm the opposite.Everything these days pi$$es me off :haha: Yes, ladies as shocking as it is, I am a crotchety old woman :haha:Click to expand...

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

cebethel said:


> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> Yay for you.
> 
> Dunno if soy would make me angrier, LOL I used to be very fiery in my youth, but I've mellowed out a bit with age....
> 
> I'm the opposite.Everything these days pi$$es me off :haha: Yes, ladies as shocking as it is, I am a crotchety old woman :haha:Click to expand...

Oh, Eva...you aren't a crotchety old woman...we are all about the same age here, lol. You are just really mother fuc*ing pi$$ed off from the SOB Arizona heat, lol. :haha:


----------



## cebethel

Indigo77 said:


> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> Yay for you.
> 
> Dunno if soy would make me angrier, LOL I used to be very fiery in my youth, but I've mellowed out a bit with age....
> 
> Thanks NS.....I have mellowed, too.....but yesterday I was a mess!
> DH would not give me the name of the practice or phone numbers because he was afraid of what would happen.....:haha:
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Could have given me the number...........bwah ahahahaha


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> cebethel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> Yay for you.
> 
> Dunno if soy would make me angrier, LOL I used to be very fiery in my youth, but I've mellowed out a bit with age....
> 
> I'm the opposite.Everything these days pi$$es me off :haha: Yes, ladies as shocking as it is, I am a crotchety old woman :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, Eva...you aren't a crotchety old woman...we are all about the same age here, lol. You are just really mother fuc*ing pi$$ed off from the SOB Arizona heat, lol. :haha:Click to expand...

You are reading my mind!!! lol


----------



## sarahincanada

omg indigo I finally had time to come online and actually read some posts and so caught up.....wtf I was so confused about the birth control thing! what a bunch of morons ....you would think that would be training 101 to never mix up results and to double check everything!!! glad its all sorted so what is happening next?

I must have missed your SA results too, I find when Im off here for a few days the thread are hard to catch up on...you are a chatty bunch!!! so everything looks good just morphology...I had to google it as I wasnt sure what it was, I found this 
https://infertilityblog.blogspot.com/2006/05/sperm-morphology-mythology.html

*And then there is the morphology: the percentage of sperm normally shaped. This should be 14% or higher. The average is 2-6%, but why? The original guidelines for sperm parameters, from the WHO, stated normal morphology should be 30%. Then about 20 years ago, Dr. Kruger came out and said we really need to be looking more carefully at sperm shapes. If we are really careful we will see that there are more abnormal sperm than we think, and the cutoff should be 14%. He called his classification "strict criteria". He also said that by being more careful we could better identify the men who are infertile due to badly shaped sperm. This all sounded well so the andrologists (the people who do your sperm test) started looking harder, and harder, and harder. They now deduct for every sperm that does not look perfect. So over the past 20 years, the andrologists have been getting pickier and pickier, and now a man is lucky if his morphology is over 5%, and almost everyone is less than 14%.
Obviously this has all gone too far. We are telling almost all men that their sperm is abnormal, and that just can&#8217;t be. The fact is we do not know what a normal sperm looks like.*


----------



## Indigo77

Thanks Sarah...I have read that blog....and the same doc blogged about it again....I referenced it under Velo's _Semen Analysis_ thread...(I think)....


----------



## sarahincanada

Indigo77 said:


> Thanks Sarah...I have read that blog....and the same doc blogged about it again....I referenced it under Velo's _Semen Analysis_ thread...(I think)....

yes I just found that thread and saw you had found similar stuff!


----------

